# flex shafts and I do not know anything . . . .



## opticsguy (Sep 8, 2018)

Expanding my carving hobby, little steps at a time. Started with dough bowls and then on to mallets and now onto spoon carving. Most of my carving has been manual, but have slowly increased my use of power tools to speed up some of the process and also allows me to do more projects and design modifications.

I am in need of a straight 1/4" extension shaft for my electric drill but can not find this item anywhere, unless you want a hex hole and I need round. Now discovering flex shafts and thinking this might be my best direction. I am wanting a flex shaft to hold 1/4" shaft tools and looking for a few options. I found a foredom? for about $270 and kind of steep for my exploration. So finally to my question; Can someone provide me with some ideas, suggestions, resources for a 1/4" flex shaft or powered unit. I would be more interested in a bench mounted unit than one that hangs from above. I have 10 foot ceilings and not practical.

Thank you.


----------



## Horus (Apr 23, 2019)

Look at some of the Dremel type rotor tools. Most of those have flexible shaft attachments and you can use all of those bits that are readily available. You can mount in a clamp to keep it fro rolling around or hang from a small simple benchtop stand


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

They are a common accessory for 1/4" die grinders.

May take some creativity as the outer case needs some way to attach to the stationary part of the drill.

You could also buy a cheap 1/4" die grinder motor.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

There are products such as this:

https://www.amazon.com/Eazypower-30167-40-Inch-Flexible-Extension/dp/B0009XAFXU

I doubt that a drill would be fast enough for carving, not to mention big. Dremels are a good starting point.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/373433


----------



## opticsguy (Sep 8, 2018)

OP here again. I am now thinking the better option is a powered flex shaft. I found the Guinevere sanding system in Grizzly Catalog, $385. Looks like something I could be very interested but something closer to a smaller budget would be better. Anything similar on the market to this item??

Also at Grizzly is a powered flexshaft unit but only holds the 5/32" bits, $80. So, something with at least a 1/4" chuck and powered is now my interest.

Your suggestions, thank you.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

Here is what I recommend: 
Harbor Freight Flexible Shaft Grinder and Carving tool $50

This is a generic tool with foot pedal speed control and is meant to be hung. Yeah, I know you want a bench model, but just hang this from a rope or a bungee cord, or a hall tree. You are less likely to kink the shaft with hanging models than you are with bench models. This comes with a keyed handpiece that will hold a variety of smaller size bits and burrs, except it isn't big enough for 1/4" shaft bits. But the flexible shaft is a standard keyed shaft that works with Foredom and other similar handpieces. Here is the Foredom handpiece that will take 1/4" burrs. $58

I have used one of these for over 10 years now. It is a little noiser than the Foredom motors but it is an inexpesive way to get into power carving. The foot pedal and shaft will also work with a Foredom motor, as will the handpiece and any bits and burrs you get. It is more powerful and easier to use than a Dremel flex shaft, plus it take the bigger burrs.


----------



## Horus (Apr 23, 2019)

There are air tool options you may want to consider as well. Air tools tend to be quieter and less expensive, if you have a compressor already.

Search Amazon for air carving tools.

You also can get a decent rotory tool with flex shaft and some bits for less than $50

Decide what you think will work best for you and bite the bullet. We're not talking about investing in a new tablesaw… if you don't like it, the cost is not prohibitive to exploring different options.

Let us know whichwaybyou go and give a review of your selection

Good luck.


----------

